

One Page Websites and Landing Pages Catalog - sthlm
http://onepagelove.com/

======
sthlm
I am a huge proponent of one-page websites for a variety of scenarios. I find
that browsing existing examples is one of the best ways to get inspiration and
ideas for what is possible.

It's also interesting to browse the source to get a feel for what's easily /
hardly possible with different frameworks and how some things are implemented.

